

Ask HN: Is this fine from Italy legit? - verelo

I was sent a fine that states I did something wrong while in Italy last year. I was first sent a letter by Avis, and then I recieved the fine in the mail (it was even registered mail, I had to sign for it) The date and all information about the fine aligns with my trip, and while I was a little suspect, I wanted to pay it as I would hate for the Italians to not like me :-)<p>When i went to pay it redirects me to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;emo.nivi.it which appears not to be a real website. Can anyone in Italy tell me if this is a known scam or if this is just another incompetent government website?<p>Here is an image of what I was sent: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;GWH6a4s,o7iYF52#0<p>Update:<p>I believe it to be real. I&#x27;ve paid it :-)
======
patio11
If they're scammers then they're working really hard for their money in a)
getting accurate info about your trip from Avis, b) impersonating Avis, and
then c) impersonating the Italian authorities. I'd presume legitimacy. If
you're not sure, call either a) the authorities listed on the letter at a
publicly verifiable number (one not listed in the letter) or b) Avis' Italian
CS line, and ask if the letter you received in the mail is the usual
procedure.

~~~
verelo
I think you're right. It turns out www.emo.nivi.it works, but im having issues
with the payment processor. I would expect scammers to have a much better
credit card processing method :P

------
gabrielblack
Incompetent website administration.

I have shame of this but it isn't rare in the italian public administration
services. I'm italian and NIVI is actually a private company that has a
division that provides services to the town councils (E.M.O. --> European
Municipality Outsourcing): one of this services is the notification of the
fines to foreign people.

These are pages of some cities that are using that service: (Florence, english
page)

[http://www.comune.fi.it/export/sites/retecivica/comune_firen...](http://www.comune.fi.it/export/sites/retecivica/comune_firenze/sicurezza_emergenza/polizia_municipale)
/servizi_on_line/fine_payment_abroad.htm

(Rome, pdf, italian doc. )

[https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CGQQFjAJ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.comune.roma.it%2FPCR%2Fresources%2Fcms%2Fdocuments%2Fverbresidestero.pdf&ei=RSyDVIHBC-
HR7QafxIGIBQ&usg=AFQjCNEtIsuWmgcPkV9Ua4cagfDUt0lWbA&bvm=bv.80642063,d.ZGU)

(Storo, italian page)

[http://www.comune.storo.tn.it/delibere2007/d07_020.htm](http://www.comune.storo.tn.it/delibere2007/d07_020.htm)

etc.

I hope this info will be useful.

G.

------
joezydeco
I've rented cars overseas and gotten a similar letter in the mail. Usually
when I've been caught by a speed camera in Germany (don't need to explain much
more there).

Yes, it was a real ticket issued to you and the government passed it on to the
rental car agency after tracing down the license plate. (Or, in your case,
Avis passed your contact info to the government)

In every incident I've received a physical letter from the rental agency
telling me that I got busted and I should expect a ticket to be forwarded on
to me once they get it. I've never seen an actual ticket in my mailbox or a
supplemental charge on my card (like others have said). Apparently Italy is
more on the stick about this and goes right to direct collection.

My colleagues overseas have said to just rip it up, there's no way they can
collect from you short of an Interpol warrant. It won't appear as a collection
on your credit report. I've returned and rented from the exact same companies
and nobody ever said a thing about the previous tickets.

tldr: Yes it was most likely real (especially because of the pre-warning from
Avis).

------
hcho
Italian road signage has a reputation of being a tourist trap. They would have
access restriction signs at the middle of a one way road, reserved lane signs
hidden behind trees and all that sort of stuff.

You have no way of not paying it. They will charge Avis the fine. Avis will in
turn charge it on your credit card with a processing fee. It's all in the fine
print of your car rental agreement.

------
opless
You could always call the Italian embassy and ask them!

